# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Кого вы ненавидите ?

## Константин321

Я хочу знать(моё любимое эго) чего вы в жизни любите и ненавидите. Желательно подробнее, не ограничиваясь моралью и совестью.
Я бы не хотел чтобы здесь кто-то критиковал кого-то.

----------


## ФАК

А зачем Вам эта информация? Вы работу пишете?

----------


## Константин321

> А зачем Вам эта информация? Вы работу пишете?


 Проверяю насколько я хорошо понимаю людей.
А вам что жаль сказать это? Я же не из ФСБ)
Я вот люблю лишь простые животные желания. Социальные для меня всегда были нужны лишь для более стабильного удолетворения первичных. Все ли люди таки ?

----------


## Veronika

*Константин*, я вам на все темы сразу отвечу)
Книжка http://www.koob.ru/tadeush/direction_for_enlightenment
(ее можно скачать, нажав на кнопку "далее")

----------


## Константин321

Я читал книги о психологии, да только дам почти не говорят об том, зачем нам жить. Для них это аксиома.
Книга неплохая, но все эти "дзен" всё не то, направление верное, но почему же нужно жить?
Ведь согласитесь что все мы стремимся думать о том, чтобы не думать. Перевести всё в ритину, которая не надоедала бы нам. То есть стать мёртвыми.
Если я не прав на счёт книги, то расскажите о чём книга, так как описание у неё не внушает надежды на что то оригинальное.

----------


## Aare

> Я читал книги о психологии, да только дам почти не говорят об том, зачем нам жить


 Напоминает незабвенное:

- Что же вы читаете? 
- Эту... как ее... переписку Энгельса с этим... как его, дьявола... с Каутским. 

Борменталь остановил на полдороге вилку с куском белого мяса, а Филипп Филиппович расплескал вино. Шариков в это время изловчился и проглотил водку.
Филипп Филиппович локти положил на стол, вгляделся в Шарикова и спросил: 

- Позвольте узнать, что вы можете сказать по поводу прочитанного? 
Шариков пожал плечами. 
- Да не согласен я. 
- С кем? С Энгельсом или с Каутским? 
- С обоими, - ответил Шариков. 
- Это замечательно, клянусь богом. "Всех, кто скажет, что другая..." А что бы вы со своей стороны могли предложить? 
- Да что тут предлагать... А то пишут, пишут... конгресс, немцы какие-то... Голова пухнет. Взять все да и поделить.

----------


## Константин321

> Взять все да и поделить.


 Можно ещё лучше, уравнять)

Что вы можете привести конкретного за жизнь?

----------


## Aare

> Можно ещё лучше, уравнять)
> 
> Что вы можете привести конкретного за жизнь?


 Конкретного за жизнь в натуре как ровные четкие пацаны? Не знаю на каком диалекте ты общаешься, но я не понимаю твоей фразы.

----------


## Veronika

> Я читал книги о психологии, да только дам почти не говорят об том, зачем нам жить. Для них это аксиома.


 То ли вы читаете?)




> но все эти "дзен" всё не то, направление верное, но почему же нужно жить?


 Вам нужна чужая причина жить или своя?  :Smile: 




> Ведь согласитесь что все мы стремимся думать о том, чтобы не думать.


 не соглашусь) я - нет. и если бы только я.




> Перевести всё в ритину, которая не надоедала бы нам.


 нет, это ваша личная инерция от психоактивных веществ. Мозг стал хуже работать попросту. 




> То есть стать мёртвыми.


 это ваша личная концепция, которую вы проецируете на всех. Энергетически выжатые люди ищут где бы упасть и отключиться - это да. И морально и физически. И, самое страшное - это стереотипное мышление.
А здоровый человек не скучает, ему некогда. У него есть неотложные желания, которые хочется выполнить. У него есть множество разнообразных впечатлений. Ему интересно и у него есть смысл в непосредственном ощущении или даже он его осознает)




> Если я не прав на счёт книги, то расскажите о чём книга, так как описание у неё не внушает надежды на что то оригинальное.


 А вы не надейтесь, вы почитайте. Убейте лень в себе)

----------


## Aare

Так амбициозно начал. Ненависть, люди - ресурс... И все скатится в обычное нытье?

----------


## Traumerei

Ненавижу Мурата Куданетова! Да попадет он в те же сети, что  расставил для других! Жизнезащитник полоумный!  

А так, оставив эмоции - ненависть очень жизнеутверждающая штука. Когда мне хочется, к примеру, подвергать г-на Куданетова самым изощренным мукам, то себя трогать не хочется.
 Может, дело в виктимности? Т.е. нужна жертва за то, что всё не самым лучшим образом?

----------


## Константин321

> Конкретного за жизнь в натуре как ровные четкие пацаны? Не знаю на каком диалекте ты общаешься, но я не понимаю твоей фразы.


 Почему вы стремитесь жить, а не умереть, кроме животных инстинктов. Ради чего?



> Вам нужна чужая причина жить или своя?


 Мне нужна ваша причина, на форумах удобнее общаться на личные темы, так как последствия такого общения не столь сильны чем в реале.



> это ваша личная концепция, которую вы проецируете на всех. Энергетически выжатые люди ищут где бы упасть и отключиться - это да. И морально и физически. И, самое страшное - это стереотипное мышление.
> А здоровый человек не скучает, ему некогда. У него есть неотложные желания, которые хочется выполнить. У него есть множество разнообразных впечатлений. Ему интересно и у него есть смысл в непосредственном ощущении или даже он его осознает)


 Ну так это понятно в вас есть энергия, другое дело что она вас заставляет бороться. Динамическая стабильность теоретически может быть равной простой стабильности. Но мы то живём в неидеальном мире, где даже самый стабильный живой человек переживает кризисы и утраты(кроме монахов, они живые мертвецы), а про обычных и говорить не надо. Да можно жить, но надо ли? Да можно играть ВоВ бесконечно, но надо ли? С ВоВ полегче, так как там не так много мелочного контента, но он может дать общие представления об сути любой игры. А суть игры не в гринде, а в победе. Вы описали мне что здоровый человек хочет гриндиться, так вот это не здаровый это зависимый от гринда, а умный хочет победить.
Ладно ушёл я от темы, Мне главное не кто прав или кто виноват(мир относителен), а узнать ваши глубокие мотивы к жизни.
Хотя пока я пытался доказать что даже самый счастливый человек должен хотеть умереть, я забыл спросить, а о чего такой человек, так называемый "здоровый" вообще хочет что-то кроме животных потребностей(поесть, поспать, поебаться). Чем его так жизнь обидела что он постоянно чего то хочет? Это уже какая то наркозависимость.



> А вы не надейтесь, вы почитайте. Убейте лень в себе)


 Ладно задам вопрос о книги, чтобы узнать есть ли в ней что то стоящие.
1. Зачем автор живёт?
2. Там будет мистика?
3. Он верит в жизнь после смерти?



> Так амбициозно начал. Ненависть, люди - ресурс... И все скатится в обычное нытье?


 Ну тогда продолжим, сегодня я поразмыслил от чего я радуюсь и от чего ненавижу(если не философствовать). Радуюсь я тогда когда не думаю о то на сколько долго будет у меня такое долгое настроение, когда мне кажется что оно будет у меня вечно(в прямом смысле), так же и печалюсь тогда когда мне кажется что печаль будет вечной. Но вот когда я радуюсь мозг работает более быстро, и отстранёно от мелочей, из-за этого быстрее прихожу к тому что оно не вечно(радость). Когда печалюсь наоборот мысли путаны, и крутятся на чём то мелком, из-за этого это состояние ощущается как более долгое, ведь в таком случаи труднее думать о том что всё неважно. 
То есть когда я радуюсь, мысли устремляться ввысь, и быстро уравниваться. Когда мне грустно, мысли на пол пути к решению. Из-за этого мне и не хочется жить. Так как любое счастье я сломаю, а быть довольным сломанным не сразу хочу(но в итоге прихожу конечно к спокойствию). И так каждый цикл, не ломать не могу, так как честен с собой, и не могу сказать себе что жизнь прекрасна, или жизнь ужасна. Для меня она в итоге никакая, не имеющая смысла, из-за этого я не могу умереть, ведь для этого нужно верить что это единственный вариант. А это не так, это столь же бессмысленное действие как и жить.



> Ненавижу Мурата Куданетова! Да попадет он в те же сети, что расставил для других! Жизнезащитник полоумный!
> 
> А так, оставив эмоции - ненависть очень жизнеутверждающая штука. Когда мне хочется, к примеру, подвергать г-на Куданетова самым изощренным мукам, то себя трогать не хочется.
> Может, дело в виктимности? Т.е. нужна жертва за то, что всё не самым лучшим образом?


 Наконец-то ответ по теме)
Да в том то и дело что пока мы живы нам нужен враг. И не обязательно человек, это могут быть привычки, работа, абстрактный демон, мнения людей, философские мысли, государство(это если на вскидку). Но конечно чаще всего человек. От этого мы всегда пытаемся всем нашим врагам приписать человеческие качества, а так же свои слабости. Нет врага нет игры, нет жизни. Только не стоит забывать что мир относителен, и следовательно не всегда понятно кто должен пойти на компромисс.
Опять я отвлёкся от темы)
Давайте подумаем, за что вы его ненавидите? более конкретно

----------


## Traumerei

> Давайте подумаем, за что вы его ненавидите? более конкретно


 За его "гражданскую активность". Этот человек лишил меня благости быть уверенной, что в случае любых жизненных кульбитов всё можно решить походом в ближайшую аптеку. Как прочен и прекрасен был мир до ноября 2015. А В 2014 - ещё  лучше. 2013 более того,  подавал великие надежды.

----------


## Константин321

Прошу прощения, данная личность известна в просторах интернет? Просто я не могу понять что именно он мог сделать.
Чем именно он вам не угодил? более конкретно

----------


## Константин321

если так, то можно ли описать подробнее с чем можно сравнить данный эффект? В принципе в нашем скучном мире, не пробовать психа-активные вещества, значит быть отбитым ЗОЖником, у которого паранойя на любую вещь которую видят у "стражей подъездов"

----------


## Veronika

> Т.е. нужна жертва за то, что всё не самым лучшим образом?


 Это вообще предмет первой необходимости)
Когда я вижу в ком-то качества, которые ненавижу в себе, но никак не могу выловить (осознать) и искоренить окончательно или применить их под правильным углом, я их хоть там, снаружи подвергну исправлению. Ибо мой внутренний конфликт обостряется, даже подсознание выдает дозу энергии в этот момент специально для решения проблемы) и, если мне не хватит терпения и внимания сфокусироваться на том, что происходит в моем внутреннем мире: "почему, зачем", исследовать связи, которые в этот момент включаются явственно, я снова теряю шанс до следующего "зеркала". Потому что с зеркалом проще, удобнее.
Это не означает, что оппонент не занимается маразмом (в некоторых случаях). Это означает, что глупости (или, как минимум, наивности), иллюзий достаточно и внутри и снаружи)

----------


## Aare

Прегабалин (он же прегабалин-рихтер, он же лирика) в ноябре 2015 года запретили) Препарат такой для эпилептиков. Но еще его использовали чтобы с похмелья сняться или наркотической ломки. Некоторые индивиды, в основном студенты, школьники, чурки и иные маргиналы использовали его чтобы кайф поймать.А героиновые торчки перекумаривались на нем с героина. 
Угадала?)
Мне кажется нельзя ненавидеть людей, которые борятся с наркотой, если они делают это по-человечески. Кто-то же должен это делать. Тем более, что прегабалин крайне опасный препарат. 




> Почему вы стремитесь жить, а не умереть, кроме животных инстинктов. Ради чего?


 Мне нравится. Если тебе не нравится жить, всегда есть варианты как сделать так, чтобы нравилось. Я думаю, что умереть успею всегда. А вот пожить уже потом вряд ли получится. Поэтому нет смысла торопиться на тот свет.

----------


## Константин321

> Это вообще предмет первой необходимости)
> Когда я вижу в ком-то качества, которые ненавижу в себе, но никак не могу выловить (осознать) и искоренить окончательно или применить их под правильным углом, я их хоть там, снаружи подвергну исправлению. Ибо мой внутренний конфликт обостряется, даже подсознание выдает дозу энергии в этот момент специально для решения проблемы) и, если мне не хватит терпения и внимания сфокусироваться на том, что происходит в моем внутреннем мире: "почему, зачем", исследовать связи, которые в этот момент включаются явственно, я снова теряю шанс до следующего "зеркала". Потому что с зеркалом проще, удобнее.
> Это не означает, что оппонент не занимается маразмом. Это означает, что глупости (или, как минимум, наивности) достаточно и внутри и снаружи)


 Из-за этого я и не хочу жить, стать идеальным и живым невозможно(с моим манием величия) следовательно стоит измениться себе а не миру. 
Что вас конкретно(например сейчас, или недавно) раздражает в себе?
Я вот честно сказать, не знаю чтобы меня могло раздражать из сфер человеческих желаний. Меня не волнует, если с кем то что-то случилось(если конечно я материально не пострадаю от этого). Я не могу понять как можно за кого то переживать, если он не приносит тебе материальную прибыль.



> Прегабалин (он же прегабалин-рихтер, он же лирика) в ноябре 2015 года запретили) Препарат такой для эпилептиков. Но еще его использовали чтобы с похмелья сняться или наркотической ломки. Некоторые индивиды, в основном студенты, школьники, чурки и иные маргиналы использовали его чтобы кайф поймать. Угадала?)
> Мне кажется нельзя ненавидеть людей, которые борятся с наркотой, если они делают это по-человечески. Кто-то же должен это делать. Тем более, что прегабалин крайне опасный препарат.


 Зачем эти нотации, все и так знают что для здоровья психотропы опасны. Другое дело с чем можно сравнить данный кайф, и будет ли что то лучше без данного препарата. Лучше умереть молодым и счастливым(от передоза) чем нормальным и старым.(Хотя и тот и другой в итоге выиграют, они ведь умрут)



> Мне нравится. Если тебе не нравится жить, всегда есть варианты как сделать так, чтобы нравилось. Я думаю, что умереть успею всегда. А вот пожить уже потом вряд ли получится. Поэтому нет смысла торопиться на тот свет.


 Если ты живёшь лишь потому что думаешь что после смерти ты как то будешь жалеть что плохо прожил жизнь, то спешу обрадовать, вся твоя жизнь стереться из памяти. Неважно кем ты был при жизни после смерти все равны(точнее  никого нет, ведь без памяти мы никто). А вот на счёт того что торопится, согласен, можно и не торопиться, но только если действительно интересно играть в игру, мне кажется что большинству перестаёт нравиться в неё играть, но при этом подумать о су они не могут,так как они считают её слабостью(а мы привыкли быть сильными) да и животный страх так же силён.
Вот мне интересно действительно лишь из-за того что жалко отдать дарёное, и не быть слабаком, мы всё же хотим продолжать бороться за жизнь.(про животные инстинкты и так понятно)

----------


## Aare

> Зачем эти нотации, все и так знают что для здоровья психотропы опасны. Другое дело с чем можно сравнить данный кайф, и будет ли что то лучше без данного препарата. Лучше умереть молодым и счастливым(от передоза) чем нормальным и старым.(Хотя и тот и другой в итоге выиграют, они ведь умрут)


 Давай не путать божий дар с яичницей. Кайфа от лирики особо нет. Ну так, размажет конечно, приятно. Но быстро растет толерантность и кайф пропадает. А вот слезть с нее почти как с героина переломаться, такие же боли, паника и депрессия.
Счастливым умереть хорошо. Но счастье от наркоты будет месяц-два, от силы три. Дальше будет тягомотина, твои потроха сгниют, а ты постепенно станешь дегенератом и подонком, способным украсть у матери, убить друга или отсосать за дозу. И еще какая незадача. Помирать то ты не захочешь, если ты наркоман. Они все за жизнь цепляются с завидным фанатизмом. Не романтизируй наркоту.




> Если ты живёшь лишь потому что думаешь что после смерти ты как то будешь жалеть что плохо прожил жизнь, то спешу обрадовать, вся твоя жизнь стереться из памяти. Неважно кем ты был при жизни после смерти все равны(точнее никого нет, ведь без памяти мы никто). А вот на счёт того что торопится, согласен, можно и не торопиться, но только если действительно интересно играть в игру, мне кажется что большинству перестаёт нравиться в неё играть, но при этом подумать о су они не могут,так как они считают её слабостью(а мы привыкли быть сильными) да и животный страх так же силён.


 Я не знаю, важно или не важно после смерти кем ты был тут, но это отнюдь не оттеняет моих слов о том, чток смерти можно не стремиться и намеренно ее не приближать. 
Просто скажи, кто тебе жить мешает?) Жить же таки здорово. Моментами особенно.




> Вот мне интересно действительно лишь из-за того что жалко отдать дарёное, и не быть слабаком, мы всё же хотим продолжать бороться за жизнь.(про животные инстинкты и так понятно)


 Причем тут слабаки. Я же сказала, мне нравится) Если тебе не нравится, знаяит у тебя тяжелые проблемы в жизни были или есть. Не бывает живых существ сложнее может одноклеточных, которых бы не волновало живут они или нет.

----------


## Veronika

> Мне нужна ваша причина


 мне интересна жизнь множеством своих аспектов)




> Ну так это понятно в вас есть энергия, другое дело что она вас заставляет бороться.


 Бороться заставляет желание. Оно же дает силы на это, а не наоборот. За счет значимости цели.
Второй пост: http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...E8%F2%F0%E8%E9




> Динамическая стабильность теоретически может быть равной простой стабильности. Но мы то живём в неидеальном мире, где даже самый стабильный живой человек переживает кризисы и утраты


 смотря какие кризисы)
есть "утрата себя", распад личности, деградация, а есть просто сложные переживания, некие болевые синдромы, когда вы не перестаете быть собой. Однако, для начала, еще неплохо бы стать собой, предварительно  :Smile: 




> (кроме монахов, они живые мертвецы)


 (снова ваша концепция)
Почему?




> Да можно жить, но надо ли? Да можно играть ВоВ бесконечно, но надо ли?


 Так от вас зависит. Если я люблю игру, она меня увлекает - я играю) Все, собственно.




> А суть игры не в гринде, а в победе.


 Снова таки, быть может именно для вас победа по какой-то причине *актуальна*. И вы за этот момент цепляетесь. Где-то вы недопобедили.




> Вы описали мне что здоровый человек хочет гриндиться, так вот это не здаровый это зависимый от гринда, а умный хочет победить.


 Когда мы не видим смысла?
Когда выдаем себя за кого-то другого, играем чьи-то роли. Когда живем не своей жизнью, руководствуемся не своим настоящим отношением, а стереотипами. Когда убедили себя, что наши натуральные цели недостижимы.

*Когда мы ведем себя правильно и понимаем вещи правильно - мы едины со смыслом.
*



> Хотя пока я пытался доказать что даже самый счастливый человек должен хотеть умереть,


 Умереть - это прекратить жизнь) если она хороша, зачем ее прекращать? Это же чистое безумие.




> я забыл спросить, а о чего такой человек, так называемый "здоровый" вообще хочет что-то кроме животных потребностей(поесть, поспать, поебаться). Чем его так жизнь обидела что он постоянно чего то хочет? Это уже какая то наркозависимость.


 Это натура наша - природная, естественная. Мы так устроены)))

О желаниях: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0sLWFwnmlI




> Ладно задам вопрос о книги, чтобы узнать есть ли в ней что то стоящие.
> 1. Зачем автор живёт?
> 2. Там будет мистика?
> 3. Он верит в жизнь после смерти?


 Так вы ничего не узнаете. по крайней мере от меня. Читайте))




> Ну тогда продолжим, сегодня я поразмыслил от чего я радуюсь и от чего ненавижу(если не философствовать). Радуюсь я тогда когда не думаю о то на сколько долго будет у меня такое долгое настроение, когда мне кажется что оно будет у меня вечно(в прямом смысле), так же и печалюсь тогда когда мне кажется что печаль будет вечной. Но вот когда я радуюсь мозг работает более быстро, и отстранёно от мелочей, из-за этого быстрее прихожу к тому что оно не вечно(радость). Когда печалюсь наоборот мысли путаны, и крутятся на чём то мелком, из-за этого это состояние ощущается как более долгое, ведь в таком случаи труднее думать о том что всё неважно. 
> То есть когда я радуюсь, мысли устремляться ввысь, и быстро уравниваться. Когда мне грустно, мысли на пол пути к решению. Из-за этого мне и не хочется жить. Так как любое счастье я сломаю, а быть довольным сломанным не сразу хочу(но в итоге прихожу конечно к спокойствию). И так каждый цикл, не ломать не могу, так как честен с собой, и не могу сказать себе что жизнь прекрасна, или жизнь ужасна. Для меня она в итоге никакая, не имеющая смысла, из-за этого я не могу умереть, ведь для этого нужно верить что это единственный вариант. А это не так, это столь же бессмысленное действие как и жить.


 Все состояния, которые мы переживаем, можно разделить на активные и пассивные.
*В активном* мы что-то делаем, на любом уровне, что-то изменяем, созидаем, разрушаем, берем на себя ответственность, планируем, рассуждаем целенаправленно, ставим цели и идем к ним - действуем любым способом. *Мы - источник* некой акции. 
*В пассивном* - мы воспринимаем и переживаем, наблюдаем, реагируем. Мы подвергаемся воздействию. "Если он так, то и я так. Меня расстроили - я грущу. У меня все плохо из-за правительства." Не мы источник. _Мы - следствие_ чего-то.

Рекомендую  :Smile: 
Подумайте об этом 27 дней всерьез, Константин) Проведите инвентаризацию в себе, рассортируйте состояния, которые вам доступны. Понаблюдайте за переходами из пассивного состояния в активное и наоборот. Понаблюдайте *как вы их переключаете*. Как вы себя ощущаете в процессе. И как вы засыпаете.)) А главное - почему?

----------


## Константин321

> Давай не путать божий дар с яичницей. Кайфа от лирики особо нет. Ну так, размажет конечно, приятно. Но быстро растет толерантность и кайф пропадает. А вот слезть с нее почти как с героина переломаться, такие же боли, паника и депрессия.
> Счастливым умереть хорошо. Но счастье от наркоты будет месяц-два, от силы три. Дальше будет тягомотина, твои потроха сгниют, а ты постепенно станешь дегенератом и подонком, способным украсть у матери, убить друга или отсосать за дозу. И еще какая незадача. Помирать то ты не захочешь, если ты наркоман. Они все за жизнь цепляются с завидным фанатизмом. Не романтизируй наркоту.


 Но главное ведь можно умереть от передоза, не схватив ломки. Ведь можно просто в геометральной прогрессии повышать дозу, пока не умрёшь.
Хватаются лишь во время ломки, это и понятно, зависимость вещь сильная.



> Я не знаю, важно или не важно после смерти кем ты был тут, но это отнюдь не оттеняет моих слов о том, чток смерти можно не стремиться и намеренно ее не приближать.
> Просто скажи, кто тебе жить мешает?) Жить же таки здорово. Моментами особенно.


 Ну я согласен с этим, что оба явления бессмысленны, из-за этого я особо и не стремлюсь умереть.
Да только жить тоже не очень интересно, если знать что в ней нет и не может быть смысла. Возможно я на 5 стадии пирамиды Маслоу. А самореализоваться можно в обоих направлениях, подстроить мир под себя, либо себя под мир. И тут не нужно быть мудрецом чтобы понять что второе легче, да только я тут же вспоминаю, что со временем я всё равно умру, так что идти против животного начало, мне как то особо и не нужно, да и к тому же может 3 мировая, а может легализация эвтаназии будет скоро в России. Ну если приспичит умирать, то это уже будет совсем другая история :Smile:

----------


## NEET

> Да только жить тоже не очень интересно, если знать что в ней нет и не может быть смысла.


 А зачем нужен смысл? В чем смысл смысла?

----------


## Aare

> Но главное ведь можно умереть от передоза, не схватив ломки. Ведь можно просто в геометральной прогрессии повышать дозу, пока не умрёшь.
> Хватаются лишь во время ломки, это и понятно, зависимость вещь сильная.


  Если ты специально не поставишь целью себя убить наркотой, то вполне можешь еще много лет тянуть эту лямку. С психозами в голове, с больной печенью и сердцем и некрозами от дохлых вен.





> я согласен с этим, что оба явления бессмысленны, из-за этого я особо и не стремлюсь умереть.
> Да только жить тоже не очень интересно, если знать что в ней нет и не может быть смысла. Возможно я на 5 стадии пирамиды Маслоу.


 Это последний что ли?) И часто ты так себе льстишь?))
Почему жить не интересно? Что в твоей жизни не хватает?

----------


## Константин321

> А зачем нужен смысл? В чем смысл смысла?


 Мы не можем жить бессмысленно, нам всегда нужно быть уверенным в том что хоть что-то мы делаем абсолютно правильно. Без этого жить скучно, разве что если не сделать лоботомию, ведь что мы будем делать, если мы все 4 стадии Маслоу прошли, правильно искать спокойствие(ведь к чему стремиться если есть социальные связи и статус который устраивает), ну по воспитанию нашему мы думаем чтобы получить столь высокий дар, нужно много работать. Но всё гениальное просто, нужно просто быть спокойными. И спокоен это труп, но наше воспитание не позволяет видеть трупы такими какие они есть. Они ведь просто тот же человек который не к чему не стремиться, лежит себе спокойно, спокойнее Диогена. Мы не можем поверить мы не можем вообразить что то ради чего мы столько работали, так рядом и так просто.



> Если ты специально не поставишь целью себя убить наркотой, то вполне можешь еще много лет тянуть эту лямку. С психозами в голове, с больной печенью и сердцем и некрозами от дохлых вен.


 Ну так я говорю про специальную цель, чтобы в результате одного триппа откинуть копыта. Вопрос в том получиться ли умереть в кайфе или не в зависимости от дозы под конце, будет жёсткий откат? Ведь многие люди кончали жизнь от того что их садили в места не столь отдалённые, ведь они не могут наслаждаться жизнью в столь бедных декорациях. Так и наркоманы, они не видят смысла жить со столь слабыми эмоциями в жизни без психотропов. Конечно они не хотят умирать,так как обычно они думают что будет жизнь после смерти, или они будут слабаками. Но и жизнь после этого теряет краски как у впервые севшего в тюрьму человека, но не поймёт их страдания ребёнок родившийся в тюрьме и не видевший свободу.



> Это последний что ли?) И часто ты так себе льстишь?))


 А в чём же тут лесть? Скорее грусть, игра то пройдена, что в ней делать? Даже читов не дают)



> Почему жить не интересно? Что в твоей жизни не хватает?


 Смысла, в который я бы верил, какая то определённость. Хотя бы была бы определённость в том что если в течении недели не умру, то никогда не смогу умереть. Да даже если посадят после этого в тюрьму на прижизненно(то есть вечно). Я привыкну если будут каждый раз обновлять мозг чтобы не привыкал, буду забывать те страдания, если всё же заставят меня всегда страдать, страдания для меня станут безразличны. То есть если даже и придумать наказание, то чисто философски оно мне станет безразличным. Да у меня есть моменты когда я рад и когда мне хочется умереть, но все они кратковременны, и на их основе не получается не жить не умереть(для смерти мне сейчас нужна мотивация, чтобы выйти из зоны комфорта). Ведь в промежутки между ними моё человеческое начало не заинтересованно помогать не тому не другому, так как не видит в этом смысла.
По сути цель(мотив) моего спора в престижности моей идеи, в том чтобы её признали. Всё же да, я отдаю предпочтения в пользу повышения престижа моей идеи. Но вы ведь понимаете, что несерьёзно искать престижа в форуме для суицидников. Так что всё же не совсем я отдаю предпочтение, а моё настроение, сейчас у меня приподнятое настроение, если бы мне предложили эвтаназию сейчас я бы подумал. Будь у меня плохое настроение, даже бы и не думал) Возможно это подсознательное желание получить гранд на эвтаназию по причине хронической депрессии. Всё же да, действительно незачем вести спор, наверно в таком случаи я завершу данную тему. Хотя в будущем опять появиться желание престижа, и значимости. Но всё же наверно я в будущем обращу данное желание не в спор а в подготовку к суициду. Всё же это будет более перспективным направлением, из двух неперспективных направлений.

----------


## Aare

> . Да у меня есть моменты когда я рад и когда мне хочется умереть, но все они кратковременны, и на их основе не получается не жить не умереть


 Константин, не забивай голову ерундой, все хорошо будет. Так или иначе)




> Ну так я говорю про специальную цель, чтобы в результате одного триппа откинуть копыта. Вопрос в том получиться ли умереть в кайфе или не в зависимости от дозы под конце, будет жёсткий откат?


 Не знаю. Вопрос вообще близок к тому, что ждет человека после смерти. 
При передозировке опиатов ты начнешь грезить наяву, дыхание замедляется, можешь уснуть. А сны мягкие и обволакивающие. И боли нет. Скорее всего умрешь без мучений, если будешь набирать дозу постепенно. Есть риск проснуться в скорой от налоксона с адреналином на страшнейших ломках и чувствуя себя выжатой половой тряпкой.
Если другой наркотой, зависит от того какой, то скорее всего сдохнешь в страшных муках от токсического цирроза печени, перитонита, отека мозга или тромбоза глубоких вен, попутно заблевывая все вокруг пеной и страдая от дикой паранойи и невыносимой паники. Если повезет, то от инфаркта или инсульта. Впрочем, пеной ты и под опиатами заблюешь все)




> А в чём же тут лесть? Скорее грусть, игра то пройдена, что в ней делать? Даже читов не дают)


 Все-все в жизни переделал и достиг? Самореализовался во всем и теперь жить стало скучно? Ох ты ж бедняга какой)

----------


## Traumerei

Вместо эпиграфа: 

"Наибольшую враждебность проявляли те, кто никогда не знакомился с фактами. Думаю, что их нелюбовь к Cannabis объясняется не верой в её вредоносный эффект, но ужасным подозрением, что она представляет собой источник чистого удовольствия, которым могут воспользоваться те, кто его не заслужил. Удовольствие редко одобряется англичанами, а удовольствие, за которое практически не нужно платить, является для них самой отвратительной вещью на свете."

Макинтайр




> Угадала?)
> Мне кажется нельзя ненавидеть людей, которые борятся с наркотой, если они делают это по-человечески. Кто-то же должен это делать. Тем более, что прегабалин крайне опасный препарат.


 Вы или кто-либо другой эксперименты проводили? есть ли доказательства, что это крайне опасный препарат ? Соглашусь, неизученный, не опробован временем, но это только теория. Таких же неопробованных препаратов на рынке большинство, и многие более известные препараты куда опаснее лирики. Тот же парацетамол, корвалол. Никто особо не разбирался, просто решили что вот, люди нашли способ относительно легально и по сходной цене найти себе отдушину. Ууу, какие сволочи! Не плодятся, спортом не занимаются, даже водку не пьют - просто временами живут себе в удовольствие...
Мне кажется люди, борящиеся с наркотой, борятся с ветряными  мельницами. Вещества уже открыты, теперь всё, что можно сделать - либо научитесь жить с ними, применяя по-человечески, либо запрещайте, вызвав "эффект Стрейзанд", вкладывая миллиарды в бесполезные (даже вредные) организации в роде ФСКН, обогащайте мафию, обирая нацию,  и уморите добрую часть работоспособного населения. Я не тешу себя надеждами, что Куданетов очень беспокоится о моём здоровье, его просто возмущало, что радость была так доступна. А может решил имя сделать. А может и бизнес, на подпольной продаже "Лирики".




> А вот слезть с нее почти как с героина переломаться, такие же боли, паника и депрессия.


 Опять бездоказательность. Или это данные первых линков по запросу "лирика" ?

Лирика не доставляет физического удовольствия, за исключением "легкости". Кайфа нет, да и приносящее физическое наслаждение как-то не предпочитаю. Просто это делало меня такой, какой я должна была быть, если бы не стала немым испуганным зомби. 




> Ведь многие люди кончали жизнь от того что их садили в места не столь отдалённые, ведь они не могут наслаждаться жизнью в столь бедных декорациях. Так и наркоманы, они не видят смысла жить со столь слабыми эмоциями в жизни без психотропов. Конечно они не хотят умирать,так как обычно они думают что будет жизнь после смерти, или они будут слабаками. Но и жизнь после этого теряет краски как у впервые севшего в тюрьму человека, но не поймёт их страдания ребёнок родившийся в тюрьме и не видевший свободу.


 Всё так. Когда видел лучшее, сложно согласиться на меньшее.

----------


## trypo

гринд - плохо,
победа - хорошо..
фантастический случай : ты победил - и дальше что?  :Smile:

----------


## Aare

> Вы или кто-либо другой эксперименты проводили? есть ли доказательства, что это крайне опасный препарат ?


 Лично снимала человека с прегабалина. знаешь чем пришлось ломку купировать? Метадоном. Как у больных героиновой зависимостью. Снотворные и транквилизаторы помогали слабо.

ФСКН - насквозь прогнившая коррумпированная организация, которая сама торгует наркотой. Ее же кстати убрали, вроде. Реформировать будут, молодцы. Но кодеин или ту же лирику в аптеках продавать просто так мне кажется нельзя.

А травку кури сколько влезет. Пока дурь уже из ушей не полезет)

Про нелегальную лирику ничего не знаю. Думаю очень тяжело достать. Скорее бизнес на какой-то альтернативе, скорее всего вполне легальной и аптечной))

Тебя наверное не коснулось. Но может помнишь, сильная буча была с антидепрессантом коаксил. Его всяким бабушкам прописывали, а умные люди вроде тебя вдруг поняли, что он кроет покруче любой наркоты. Тоже говорили безвредно. А сейчас инвалиды сидят у метро милостыню собирают.

----------


## Traumerei

Даже не знаю, что за человеком нужно быть и на каких оборотах "летать", чтобы заработать ломку с лирики.  И знать в общем -то не хочу. 
Таких может один на тысячу, которые её каждый день употребляют, но они себя по-любому чем-нибудь убъют.



> Про нелегальную лирику ничего не знаю


 Нелегал по интернету - рай для кидал. Безнаказанно наживаться на чужих страданиях.

Коаксил не слышала. Только прочла, что его для эффекта по 20-40 колес есть надо. Это уже не здорОво. 

В общем, я считаю, единственный выход создать максимально безвредные вещества и легально выпустить их на рынок. Думаю, это возможно.

----------


## Aare

Почитай нариковские форумы. Как они завопили, когда доступ к зелью закончился. Не знали как сняться. Но это конечно тяжелый случай. В более легком не знаю что будет. Наверняка какие-нибудь неврологические отклонения плюс депрессия. Лирика опасна, в этом нет сомнений.

Про безвредные вещества идея хорошая. Но вот почему-то даже уже вполне всем известные и весьма безвредные лсд и травка запрещены. При легальном алкоголе и сигаретах. Мир вообще безумен.

А коаксил особо умные, чтобы печень не грузить, еще колоть умудрялись. И в считаные недели подыхали) Прямо как Константин, автор темы, хотел))

----------


## Traumerei

Если есть потребность в измененном состоянии сознания, значит необходимо её удовлетворить, а не отрицать. 

 Каким образом - уже другой вопрос.

----------


## Aare

> Если есть потребность в измененном состоянии сознания, значит необходимо её удовлетворить, а не отрицать.


 По жопе ремнем лучше бы дать в профилактических целях)

----------


## Veronika

> Если есть потребность в измененном состоянии сознания, значит необходимо её удовлетворить, а не отрицать.


 Нет такой потребности.
Есть потребность в самореализации  :Smile:  и энергия, которая растрачивается на предмет психологической зависимости, после чего на реализацию себя ее уже не хватает. Тут как с деньгами: если все тратишь на удовольствия, потом не имеешь предметов первой необходимости.

Потребность - это фундаментальная вещь, без которой личность, организм всерьез страдает и реально разрушается. Желание впасть в транс - это желание, не потребность) А желания бывают и деструктивными. Либо, бывает, приходят тогда, когда ум еще не знает как их реализовать конструктивно.

----------


## Aare

Ничего кроме травки и может еще грибов и лсд не пробуйте даже вообще. А особенно аптечку. Там порой нечто совершенно лютое, от которого заживо сгниешь не выходя из белой горячки. Еще в расстрельном списке китайское дерьмо соли и спайсы. А так же все производные амфетамина типа винта, мета, мульки и всего этого нового дерьма типа PCP или Nbome. Лучше потрать эти деньги на место на кладбище. Иначе родителям или мужу за тебя платить придется.

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

> Нет такой потребности.
> Есть потребность в самореализации  .


 ЕСТЬ такая потребность. Если у тебя её нет, не значит, что у остальных нет. 
Я через это проходила, узнала и попробовала, что это такое. Наркоманкой не стала) Просто переросла этот период, сейчас желания стали более приземленными. А тебе лишь бы все отрицать, всезнайка)

----------


## Traumerei

Aare,  понятно, что всяк кулик своё болото хвалит. Но это лишь вопрос предпочтений. А так мы все в одной лодке (кстати, подводной, поэтому куда ты денешься с подводной лодки ? :Smile: )
Слова про ремень и "никогда не пробуйте"...Разве это знание  хоть кого-то спасло ? Разве они не ведают, что творят?  Самоуспокоение слова эти, не более. Попытка откреститься, закрыть глаза идеалогией "скажи нет" и не видеть того, что на самом деле. Возможно, стоило бы научить употреблять правильно, это было бы куда полезнее сотни заезженных моралей.

Veronika, если Маслоу такой потребности не вывел, это не значит, что ее нет  :Smile:   Пусть и искусственно приобретенная потребность, что её не умаляет. При рыночных отношениях таких навязанных потребностей вагон и маленькая тележка. И да, неужели денег не может быть столько,чтобы хватало и на первонеобходимое и на развлечения в полный рост ? Хотя, конечно, аппетиты разные бывают, но порой, благо, хватает и на  то, и на другое. Это вовсе нормальное положение вещей. 
Кстати, потребность в религии - тоже самореализация? Между религией и опиумом действительно много общего, особенно для тех, кто знает цитату Маркса без отрыва от контекста  :Smile:

----------


## Veronika

> ЕСТЬ такая потребность. Если у тебя её нет, не значит, что у остальных нет. 
> Я через это проходила, узнала и попробовала, что это такое. Наркоманкой не стала) Просто переросла этот период, сейчас желания стали более приземленными. А тебе лишь бы все отрицать, всезнайка)


 еще раз, если не очевидно:
потребность - это то, что *действительно* необходимо для роста, развития и здоровья (благополучия) индивида. Удовлетворение потребностей всегда объективно улучшает положение. Желания же могут быть любыми, в том числе излишними и деструктивными. 
Скажем так, в теперешние времена этим различием часто оперируют. 





,

----------


## Veronika

> Пусть и искусственно приобретенная потребность, что её не умаляет.


 И еще раз: это желание, а не потребность. Если психоактивных веществ не будет, а человек решит свои внутренние проблемы, "найдет себя" - у него закончится зависимость.
Если же он не реализуется как личность в этой жизни (это потребность по умолчанию, даже при отсутствии осознанного желания этим заниматься), то страдать будет всю жизнь тем или иным способом. Это не просто, а очень просто)




> При рыночных отношениях таких навязанных потребностей вагон и маленькая тележка.


 Конечно. Вопрос зачем в этом участвовать?
Также, почему некие "они" должны эти мои желания удовлетворять? Вот это самое интересное) Почему эти потребности, а не другие? Почему не развить сферу образования за те же средства или еще что-то?)
А еще интереснее, что должен я? Кому должен? Почему должен? Самое интересное скрыто тут.




> И да, неужели денег не может быть столько,чтобы хватало и на первонеобходимое и на развлечения в полный рост ?


 Денег как раз очень даже может быть. только ресурс человеческого здоровья, как правило ограничен. У каждого своя доза, после которой первичная свежесть увядает безвозвратно)




> Кстати, потребность в религии - тоже самореализация?


 В религии или в поиске бога, например? Или в саморазвитиии? Или в интересе к духовной стороне вопроса? У кого-то это может быть самореализацией. У кого-то еще нет.
Религия - это внешнее оформление. изнутри же, отдельно взятого человека, всегда ведет некая потребность.




> Между религией и опиумом действительно много общего, особенно для тех, кто знает цитату Маркса без отрыва от контекста


 Мне из википедии понравилось это: (и Маркс туда же :Smile: )




> Животному сама природа определила круг действий, в котором оно должно двигаться, и оно спокойно его завершает, не стремясь выйти за его пределы, не подозревая даже о существовании какого-либо другого круга. Также и человеку божество указало общую цель — облагородить человечество и самого себя…
> Божество никогда не оставляет совершенно смертного без руководителя; оно говорит тихо, но уверенно.
> Но это — легко заглушаемый голос…
> Мы должны поэтому серьёзно взвесить, действительно ли нас воодушевляет избранная профессия, одобряет ли её наш внутренний голос, не было ли наше воодушевление заблуждением, не было ли то, что мы считали зовом божества, самообманом.
> 
> 
> …Сколь ужасно спасение, которое даёт самообман!
> 
> Только из спокойствия могут возникнуть великие и прекрасные дела; оно — та почва, на которой только и произрастают зрелые плоды.
> ...


 Что до опиума:

_"Религиозное убожество есть в одно и то же время выражение действительного убожества и протест против этого действительного убожества. Религия — это вздох угнетённой твари, сердце бессердечного мира, подобно тому как она — дух бездушных порядков._ _Религия есть опиум народа."

_Вот буквально недавно эту тему обсуждали с Aare)
Во-первых - религии разные. Если взять, например, христианство... 
Есть понятие народных масс, от которого никуда не денешься. Всегда кто-то будет организовывать тех, кто не может сделать это сам с собой. Одна из функций религиозных организаций - это подача некой культуры (этики, морали) в народ. Организовать нечто животное можно только за счет разумной структуры. Одной эксплуатацией и железной перчаткой не обойдешься - рано или поздно на каждую силу найдется другая сила. Откуда в нашем мире взяться цивилизованности в принципе, если понятие духовности упразднить? Это в общем.
А правильно было бы анализировать конкретные плюсы и минусы.

Если человек дорос до натурального духовного поиска, где ему брать информацию по поводу?  :Smile:  Кто и где еще компетентен? А, если не дорос и просто свечки ставит перед иконами или, как сейчас модно говорить "посетил намоленое место")), то, глядишь, лишний раз не убьет, не украдет или более серьезно о чем-то задумается. итп
короче говоря - это тема бесконечная)_


------------------
_Кстати, про "намоленое место", недавний пример. Когда Кудряшка (известная тут личность) очутилась в коме, некоторые атеистические граждане с соседнего форума именно церковь и советовали посетить ее членам семьи. Вот мы и имеем пример идолопоклонства в чистом виде. Ибо если место лечит, они его готовы использовать. Но есть ли бог - для них это еще вопрос)) А за счет чего место приобретает специфические качества, никто не разбирается...

так что все непросто с опиумом. Как на мой вкус, фильм "Мандерлей" неплохо справился с задачей очертить проблему)

----------


## Aare

> Употребляю редко: лишь в те дни, когда депрессия становится сильнее обычного. Между приёмами всегда соблюдаю определённый временной промежуток. В связи с этим у меня никогда не будет ни зависимости, ни толерантности. В таком режиме могу всю жизнь сидеть на минимальной дозировке и без сколько-нибудь существенных последствий для организма


 Ничего не скажу про вредность баклофена, не знаю. Но судя потому какой ты депрессивный и агрессивный неадекват, баклофен помогает слабо или наоборот дает тяжелые побочные эффекты.
Я вот героином с кокаином в одном шприце ставилась. Но у меня знаешь тоже ломок нет. Но все кто травятся чем-то, они в любом случае уже от этой дряни зависимы. Кстати баклофен также имеет ярковыраженный синдром отмены.
А ты бы лучше к врачу за антидепрессантами сходил, чем принимать баклофен и становится как бакланофен. Или сразу аминазин себе купи.

Галлюциногены все тоже то еще дерьмо. Вся химия просто атомная дрянь, ее только психонавты и едят, а обычным людям это не интересно.

2c-b наверное интересно. Еще думаю, можно использовать mdma в медицинских целях для лечения неврозов. Но жрать просто так лучше не надо. 




> По умолчанию
> Aare, понятно, что всяк кулик своё болото хвалит. Но это лишь вопрос предпочтений. А так мы все в одной лодке (кстати, подводной, поэтому куда ты денешься с подводной лодки ?


 Я сейчас ничего не хвалю)

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

Veronika, вот мне интересно че то стало, ты чем то занимаешься, помимо споров в интернете с незнакомыми людьми? Это же сколько времени занимает все это строчить, доказывать, объяснять нам, неразумным, копаться в чужих проблемах? Так ведь можно и вовсе тут застрять, в виртуальном пространстве-то.

----------


## Veronika

> ты чем то занимаешься, помимо споров в интернете с незнакомыми людьми?


 о да, еще и как.
я вам больше скажу, многие незнакомые после этого еще и знакомыми становятся.




> Это же сколько времени занимает все это строчить, доказывать, объяснять нам, неразумным, копаться в чужих проблемах? Так ведь можно и вовсе тут застрять, в виртуальном пространстве-то.


 да, такая опасность существует всегда)

Рада, что кто-то беспокоится за меня  :Wink:

----------


## Veronika

> Обоснуй, что я агрессивный и неадекватный. С тобой пока что я нормально общаюсь.


 Хочется похвалить вас за точность. У вас очень точно подобран ник под весь репертуар  :Big Grin: 
ну не могу))

Вы отдаете себе отчет, что ваше поведение всерьез никто не воспринимает?

----------


## Veronika

> Я тебя тоже похвалю, когда переименуешься в "Мисс Всезнайку", диванный недопсихолог.


 Какая необходимость хамить окружающим?
Вы плохо знакомы с русским языком? Все ваши претензии можно высказать в приемлемых выражениях. Правда, тогда, вам самому станет понятнее, насколько они обоснованы на самом деле)

Невозможно уважать человека, который постоянно хамит. Это простой факт.
Тут конем не объедешь))

----------


## Veronika

> Претензия - жалоба, выражение недовольства.


 Если мы кому-то грубим - это, как минимум, косвенная претензия. Это не вопрос русского языка, а скорее понимания таки психологии)

----------


## Aare

Бред, ты прямо в этой теме проявляешь агрессию и тут же задаешься вопросом почему ты агрессивный неадекват.

----------


## Veronika

> Бред, ты прямо в этой теме проявляешь агрессию и тут же задаешься вопросом почему ты агрессивный неадекват.


 такое у него искрометное чувство юмора)

----------


## Veronika

> Всё, гуляй, ты мне не интересна.


 Большое спасибо, Ваша светлость, бегу выполнять.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Unity

Кого ненавижу? Собственный свой разум — коий всегда саботирует всё, что лишь возможно быть светлого/прекрасного. Коий с детства одержим массою больных, противоестественных идей — вроде торжества коммунистический революции, подавно усопшей на наших территориях; вроде жажды сменить «аватарку»; вроде… и это пожалуй всё, всё чего желает разум, душа, сердце, естество для полного счастья. Пробуждённый Мир, Великая жизненная Цель (вроде терраформинга Марса или чего-то такого, настолько эпического), собственный же образ, с коим никогда не станешь конфликтовать, не станешь испытывать «иммунный конфликт»… 
Увы, одна лишь ненависть — ничто не меняет… Даже понимание — и то не меняет… И даже прощение… Ничто не меняет фактов…

----------


## microbe

Себя ненавижу, потому-что не могу познать истинную природу бытия Вселенной. Как познать истинный смысл материи во Вселенной, я не говорю даже о симметрии.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Как познать истинный смысл материи во Вселенной, я не говорю даже о симметрии.


 Да, так и есть. Познать симметрию жизненно необходимо. Я просто не понимаю людей, которые до сих пор еще не заинтересовались этой темой. Ну вот как можно жить спокойно, не испытывая к себе ненависти, если ты не познал симметрию?!!!  Это безобразие какое-то.

----------


## microbe

> Да, так и есть. Познать симметрию жизненно необходимо. Я просто не понимаю людей, которые до сих пор еще не заинтересовались этой темой.


 Я серьезно, ещё в 15-лет когда изучал анатомию зоологию и анатомию человека сильно озадачивался в том что и почему электрохимия управляющая система организмов. Основа электричество как не крути, далее интересовался тёмной материи. Я знаю что мой разум ограниченный в познание окружающего мира, конечно такие титаны как Ньютон и Эйнштейн и другие великие много познали в этом бытие которыми мы сейчас пользуемся. Нужно познать наш мозг ведь эволюция заложила разум который в свою очередь познаёт окружающий мир, по сути материя играет с собой себя.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Я серьезно, ещё в 15-лет когда изучал анатомию зоологию и анатомию человека сильно озадачивался в том что и почему электрохимия управляющая система организмов


 Надеюсь, ты не ставил опыты в этой области, руководствуясь исключительно любопытством).



> Ньютон и Эйнштейн и другие великие много познали в этом бытие которыми мы сейчас пользуемся.


 Я таких людей всегда чуть ли не боготворила. Серьезно). Пыталась понять, как они стали теми, кем стали (скорее всего, изначально уже такими были). Что повлияло на ход их судьбы, как им удавалось делать открытия, которые потрясли весь мир. Вот, например, если сравнить этих двоих, то есть общее качество, которое их объединяет. Они бунтари и вольнодумцы по характеру, а эта черта дает человеку ни с чем несравнимое чувство свободы. Кроме того, многим гениям причисляли нарушение психики, что выражалось либо в их замкнутости, либо в "чудаковатости".



> Нужно познать наш мозг ведь эволюция заложила разум который в свою очередь познаёт окружающий мир, по сути материя играет с собой себя.


 Ну ты не переживай, я думаю, что в будущем познают). В смысле, мозг.  Каждому открытию – свое время, когда население будет готово более или менее адекватно воспринять эту информацию. Есть другая категория людей, опережающих свое время. Но их судьба нелегка. Знания приумножают скорбь – это о них. Может, и о тебе).

----------


## Милая Кися

Я ненавижу себя, Россию, злых и эгоистичный людей, ругательства, быдло, праздники, когда издеваются над животными, взрослеть, все религии (особенно христианство), пасмурную погоду и одиночество
Я люблю котиков, яркие цвета, блестки, ютуб, лучшую подругу и всё няшное

----------


## Anisa_96

Себя за то что не поняла, что меня травят. Родителей, сестер, брата, жену брата, за то что никто не препятствовал пичканию меня психотропными. Психиатра, который выписывал рецепт на все лекарства, которыми меня пичкали. Из семьи люблю только племянников, они малы и невинны.

----------


## janu0320

Всё что я любил меня бросает или умирает. Наверное я люблю трейдерство, раз им занимаюсь. На ненависть у меня нет сил, слишком истощён.

----------

